# Opti Sailing Club in Canada



## GreatWhite (Jan 30, 2007)

Our sailing club is interested in starting a kids sailing program. I have two boys 4 and 6 who I would love to get there own boats!

Does anyone have suggestions as to the best boat for the younger kids, is the Optimist the main choice? Is there another Pram? Cost effectiveness is always a consideration.

Does anyone one know of an Optimist club in Western Canada?

Cheers! David.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

GreatWhite said:


> Our sailing club is interested in starting a kids sailing program. I have two boys 4 and 6 who I would love to get there own boats!
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions as to the best boat for the younger kids, is the Optimist the main choice? Is there another Pram? Cost effectiveness is always a consideration.
> 
> ...


The Calgary Yacht Club and Glenmore Sailing Club both have Opti programs.

Jack


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

RVYC, WVYC, and the Jericho sailing center (in Vancouver) all offer junior programs staring in Optis and moving up through to lasers and beyond. Optis are popular because of their inherent stability that allows them to be used even in fairly strong breezes.

There is a group (with BC Sailing, I believe) that will bring an Opti fleet to your location if there's sufficient interest to make it worthwhile. I know the Squamish YC has taken advantage of this program for the last couple of years.


----------



## GreatWhite (Jan 30, 2007)

Thank you for the replies. I have already made contact with some of these clubs and the BC Sailing program sounds incredible. BC Sailing is committed to expanding the number of Opti programs in BC.

There is tremendous growth potential for the future of Sailing and racing with all of these up and coming young sailors!!!!!!!


----------

